
Part of Ham Radio AMPRnet IPv4 Space Sold to Amazon - benburwell
https://www.ampr.org/amprnet/
======
cereal_console
A response I saw on the 44net mailing list:

    
    
      On 7/18/19 10:57 PM, Majdi S. Abbas wrote:
    
      What's interesting about this is it was not an ARIN allocation, 
      and the ARDC folks are not the original registrant.  This IANA /8 was
      initially delegated to a community, not an organization.
    
      So, to the individuals listed in the blog, that I've excerpted
      below, what do you have to say about this?
    
      Brian Kantor
      kc claffy
      Phil Karn
      Paul Vixie
    
    

I find it interesting how AMPR can sell these IPs vs leasing them.

The community (including myself) only learned of the sale when 44/8 reverse
DNS lookups returned NXDOMAIN today. There was no consultation with the
community. The decision was made in private by the four listed above.

~~~
zifnab06
It actually predates that even - rfc790 defines it as AMPRNET as part of
ARPANET in 1981.

I spent a bit of time tonight trying to find the old pre-ARIN iana/isif Usenet
group and failed. I'd imagine a list that predates ARIN would have some
interesting history around this. ARIN's history has the net block assigned by
IANA in 1992-07, but their records only show it in existence from 1996.

Additionally, ARDC (the nonprofit that currently owns 44/8) was only
registered as such in 2011.

I'll keep looking when I have time.

[1] [https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc790](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc790)

~~~
cereal_console
Great work on this! NANOG has a good thread going (as one can imagine...).
Good post here:
[https://mailman.nanog.org/pipermail/nanog/2019-July/102131.h...](https://mailman.nanog.org/pipermail/nanog/2019-July/102131.html)

------
kawfey
Amazon, or "A very big company with a significant internet presence" like it
states on the page?

Nothing of value was lost to ham radio, as no ham or ham organization indeed
ever used or would ever use that much address space. I guarantee as this makes
the rounds on QRZ a dozen OM's will speak up in fiery, yet misplaced passion,
but really, this is a much better use of the addresses and gives the amateur
community in general an absolutely massive boost.

~~~
tlrobinson
I’m more concerned about the lack of transparency and where the proceeds from
selling off a public resource are going.

